# SW Fish Compatibilty question



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm thinking ahead about what kind of fish I want in my 55 gallon, eventually turning it into a reef at some point, I like clown fish and thinking about starting out with a Tomatoe Clown. What fish are compatible with Clowns, I read Tangs are good. I'm new to the SW hobby and am still getting to know all the different fish and have looked at some compatibility charts, but would love to know what some of you out there have put with Clown Fish. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your tank is not big enough for Tangs. Tomato Clowns are pretty mean.
Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Reef Aquariums: Tomato Clownfish
Click on Compatability Chart for your answer.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Ditto on tomatoes being mean. Tangs are out of the question. If your sold on the clowns then look at any of the dottybacks and 6 line wrasse also. A hawk fish would work also but you can't keep any shrimp with them.


----------



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

tike said:


> Ditto on tomatoes being mean. Tangs are out of the question. If your sold on the clowns then look at any of the dottybacks and 6 line wrasse also. A hawk fish would work also but you can't keep any shrimp with them.


Are all Clowns mean or just certain types like the Tomato Clown? I've seen many tanks on Youtube where people are doing the whole Nemo and Dori thing.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Frank1971 said:


> Are all Clowns mean or just certain types like the Tomato Clown? I've seen many tanks on Youtube where people are doing the whole Nemo and Dori thing.


Thats what everyone would like their tanks to look like. Although most put the Blue Hippo Tang (Dori) into to small of a tank. But,
Ocellaris Clownfish
(Amphiprion ocellaris)
True Percula Clownfish
(Amphiprion percula)
Black and White Ocellaris Clownfish - Tank-Bred
(Amphiprion ocellaris var.)
These are relatively calm Clowns. They are still territorial, but won't normally harm other fish, they just want strays out of their spots.
Clarki, Maroon, Skunk, Tamato, Sebea, Cinnamon for the most part, are just mean fish, these guys have teeth and will bite you if you get their way.


----------

